

Show HN: Live-view Google Analytics comparison graph - bckmn
http://www.bckmn.com/stark-lines/?utm_source=hackers

======
tlongren
is the source to this available anywhere?

~~~
bckmn
[https://github.com/jbckmn/bckmnNode/blob/master/public/javas...](https://github.com/jbckmn/bckmnNode/blob/master/public/javascripts/starkLines/sitebeat.js)

You'll need special permissions granted to access the real-time GA API,
though. Wrote about it here: [http://www.bckmn.com/blog/stark-
lines](http://www.bckmn.com/blog/stark-lines)

~~~
tlongren
Thanks. :)

